# Advice neede pls - Lansoprozole (sp?) tablets...



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Ive had D severely EVERY day since November.Had lots of test, to no avail.3 weeks ago Dr prescribed me Lasoprozole (sp?) tablets - they reduce acidity in stomache by 90% and therefore help with Ulcers and suchlike.I was given a 4 week dose and have one week left.Since taking them, they have helped, and the last week Ive had NO D! First time in November!MY QUESTION IS: When I stop taking them next week, im scared that I will go straight back to having D again every day. * Does anyone have any experience with these? * Will the D come back? or should I be better now and be able to manage without them?* Should the Dr do more tests if these have helped? (he hasnt offered to)Any advice appreciated - thanks xx


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Vikki-Lou - I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better after such a long bout of diarrhea. You've really gone through a lot the past few months.I would absolutely call your doctor immediately and ask if you are to come off this medication next week and if so, what you can expect. The drug you've been given isn't normally used for IBS or diarrhea, but for ulcers and reflux. I'd ask your doctor what exactly you've been diagnosed with, and what tests (if any) you still need. These are fair questions that you deserve to have answered. You should be given the information you need to have confidence that the diarrhea will not return, or that you have an effective treatment to follow if it does. You should also be given a clear explanation of why you were stricken with such chronic diarrhea, and why the medication helped you.Best of luck,Heather


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

As a psychologist I cannot answer your medically-related questions. I would say that if you continue to have symptoms, that you should be assertive with your doctor in terms of discussing treatment options. You may also want to explore non-medication treatments such as hypnotherapy or cognitive-behavioral therapy to help you to manage your symptoms. Good luck and I hope you feel better.


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks Heather.Unfortunately, all my Doc ever tells me is that he has no IDEA what is wrong with me and he tells me whenever I see him that he is trying me on different Meds to see if any help!Hes trying to find something that helps a little in the hope that it gives him an indication as to what my problems may be.He is #### (if I may sa so??), HOWEVER, this is now my second Doctor as the first one had no idea what was wrong either! Seems I have no luck!........... x


----------

